# wanted flounder lights for walking



## superstar (Jul 9, 2009)

where is best place to buy or is it better too make my own


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

i dont know the best place, I just know I bought mine at grays bait and tackle. Mine is the kind you attach to a 12v battery. I havent tried walking with it yet, but I guess if you put a 12v battery on a float it would be fine. Curious about a motorcyle battery how long it would last. I think it was 50 bucks .


----------



## superstar (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks where is grays bait and tackle


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

next to winn dixie before you go over the perdido key bridge


----------



## Juschill (Apr 30, 2009)

What seems to be most popular is the lights that attach to the mini Coleman propane bottles. They are very bright and last forever on one bottle. They cost about $50, bottles are about $3/ each. Pick up a few extra mantles. I got mine at Academy on Davis Hwy. They're to the right of the gun counter, under the gigs. It's all stainless with a handle on the back. There's another forum on here under Coleman light. search it. Good luck


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I have one I got at academy its a submersible light that I hook to a 19.00 lawn mower battery and carry in a backpack, its light enough that you can carry it for hours and it holds a charge pretty well.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Hopin4aboat (7/14/2009)*I have one I got at academy its a submersible light that I hook to a 19.00 lawn mower battery and carry in a backpack, its light enough that you can carry it for hours and it holds a charge pretty well.


Can you post a pic? 

Also, about these coleman lights people are talking about. Im assuming this is not a submersible light if you are talking about propane lights with mantles


----------

